# Diversification



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We talk about it.....here is how it's done....these folks are not too far from swmnhay.

Merry Christmas, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/south-dakota-family-expands-popcorn-business-naa-associated-press/


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Pretty common in this area, we just don't have the land base to only have one type of farming. Maybe the dairies, but lots of them are selling raw milk, bottling in glass, ice cream etc. We have the hay, beef, and the maple. The maple is a common way to get some more cash in the spring. Or there is the tried and true way to bring more cash into the farm. Get a job off the farm.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Really neat. We try to be as diverse as we can, so when one aspect is having a rough time, another is keeping us afloat.

My grandma had over 2,000 laying hens when they were farming. Eggs bought the groceries and clothes. My mom was 19 when my grandma first used a check to buy groceries, before that cash from eggs was always more than enough. It was 1967...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

azmike was inquiring about hemp on here last week.....

http://www.agweb.com/article/arizona-dairy-gets-ok-to-grow-marijuana--naa-associated-press/

My thought is why do they need to grow marijuana when they confiscate hundreds of thousands of pounds annually crossing the border illegally.....seems as if they could test what is captured and send the higher grades to the dispensary facilities.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Really neat. We try to be as diverse as we can, so when one aspect is having a rough time, another is keeping us afloat.
> 
> My grandma had over 2,000 laying hens when they were farming. Eggs bought the groceries and clothes. My mom was 19 when my grandma first used a check to buy groceries, before that cash from eggs was always more than enough. It was 1967...


I agree it pays to be diverse.I think many that frequent Hay Talk are.

We moved to the farm in 68.Within a yr we had Corn,Beans,Oats,Alfalfa.Fat cattle,Dairy,Hogs,chickens,ducks and geese.We baled hay for a nieghbor and he picked our corn.We never bought any meat,eggs or milk.Din't have alot of chickens but any extra eggs were sold in Worthington until they quit buying eggs about 75.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And then in the mid 70's taking Ag classes and the farm magazines all said to specialize get bigger in one livestock enterprise and dump the rest.Or just corn and beans farm more ground.Well a lot did and borrowed a lot of $ to do it.Interest rates skyrocketed and when the enterprise they picked to specialize in went down they had nothing else to carry them.Then the bank who pushed the expansion said it doesn't work,you are done call the auctioneer.

A saying they had in Ag class in mid 70's was "Get big or get out"

Another saying I heard a lot from guys comeing back from taking Ag production in college 2000's was "It's a business " or "It's just business " when they shit on their nieghbor trying to rent the farm away.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, whenever someone uses the expression "it's just business" that tells you someone got screwed or is about to....and it also lets you know what kind of person they are....good to know though.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I do not recall where I read it. "Get better before you get bigger."

Makes sense.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Hay, straw, gravel, firewood, snow removal, cattle, trucking, skid steer work, if not the mega guys eat u alive around me. I think guys who can diversify will make it no matter what.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Corn, beans, wheat, alfalfa, turkeys, custom baling, custom combining, nutrition consulting and sales.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Hay, corn, beans, wheat, oats, beef, sheep, custom work, and now building 2 cage free layer barns. Diversity is the only way we can compete with the big boys.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Well im not so odd ball after all. To many 8000+ ac farmers around me


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Freezer beef, corn, beans, hay then grow our own rye for cover crop use and sell whats left after it's been cleaned. Also install tile when the weather is fit, which it ain't this winter.

My wife also used to work off farm till a cardiac episode in '08 left her unable to, she still helps with running for parts, delivering rent checks, running us from field to field, fixing lunch for everybody etc.

I still do repair work once in awhile for others as well, have a lathe, Bridgeport, a press, plasma cutter and several welders.

Also got into selling the Heatmaster brand of outdoor wood boilers a few months ago as well, also looking into selling and installing the vacuum tube solar water heaters to go wit the boilers, also gonna talk to the guy from Limbhog and see if I can start carrying those as well, figure I've sold at least three for him already from people hearing about ours or stopping and watching when I'm working along a road with it.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Freezer beef, corn, beans, hay then grow our own rye for cover crop use and sell whats left after it's been cleaned. Also install tile when the weather is fit, which it ain't this winter.
> 
> My wife also used to work off farm till a cardiac episode in '08 left her unable to, she still helps with running for parts, delivering rent checks, running us from field to field, fixing lunch for everybody etc.
> 
> ...


Still on our "seriously want" list. Send us a PM is you start selling them.

Shelia


----------

